# Extendable leads for strong dogs ??



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone has a large strong dog and also uses an extendable lead ??

I currently use a regular padded harness and padded lead on him, but with him walking ahead, my arm is always out stretched to compensate for the short padded lead.

I would soo much prefer to walk him with an extendable lead, so he can walk ahead and sniff what he wants, with out my arm getting jolted about, but I`m concerned that extendable leads wouldn`t be strong enough to deal with sudden jolts or strong pulling.... am I right to think this, or are they more than capable of the stresses they would be put under ??

I`ve had a small cheap extendable lead break on me in the past, hence why I am wary of them, but I so want to use one on Sailor, as I think it would be more ideal for our walks. Just not sure and need more persuading one way or ther other


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

You buy them by weight - the tape ones being the best! I personally do not like them - especially for strong dogs - hurt my hand on one real bad once!

what about a plain old tracking lead?


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Why don't you use something like the Halti double ended lead? You can allow plenty of sniffing distance by using it as an extension, or at other times fasten it round your waist for greater safety and control.

I see ppl use strong flexi lead and *it does not stop them getting jolted about*, it just means the dog can get more slack to run up, and lunge.

If you have trouble with shocks, then suggestion in past was to use a short section of strong shock absorbing shot cord (think like bungee) to lessen them.

The real solution is to teach the dog to LLW properely, without jerks, and hardly any of the people who use those flexi leads has managed that, because they constantly passively train the dog to pull and lunge, when they give it "freedom".

With a long training lead system, you can easily set the length and walk to side, then slowly move behind if you want the dog in front.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You buy them by weight - the tape ones being the best! I personally do not like them - especially for strong dogs - hurt my hand on one real bad once!
> 
> what about a plain old tracking lead?


The main reason for wanting an extendable lead was so I didn`t have masses of lead trailing, when I walked Sailor around the block or on the school run etc.
I do like the idea of longer leads, so there is more length for Sailor to have some freedom, but having to hold meters and meters of lead puts me off.



RobD-BCactive said:


> Why don't you use something like the Halti double ended lead? You can allow plenty of sniffing distance by using it as an extension, or at other times fasten it round your waist for greater safety and control.
> 
> I see ppl use strong flexi lead and *it does not stop them getting jolted about*, it just means the dog can get more slack to run up, and lunge.
> 
> ...


The shock absorbing cord sounds good, I`ve not heard of this before.

I brought this lead because it had a well padded handle and it absorbed most of the jolt and meant no nylon lead was rubbing against my skin... but the down side, was the fact it was a shorter lead, but I couldnt find longer leads with this kind of padding as that would be ideal.

Thanx for the other ideas tho, I will look into the shock absorbing cord... and ofcourse, work more on Sailors manners... one day he will not jolt me back to sniff fresh dog pee, I`m sure of it


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

sailor said:


> The main reason for wanting an extendable lead was so I didn`t have masses of lead trailing, when I walked Sailor around the block or on the school run etc.
> I do like the idea of longer leads, so there is more length for Sailor to have some freedom, but having to hold meters and meters of lead puts me off


I just have it round my waist allowing a hands free dog operation, or use the multiple clips to make a small convenient loop, I can wear over a shoulder. It's light and there's no inflexible box, so it can be stuffed in a pocket in my bag when required.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

You can get a Flexi lead that's good for a 70KG dog, although it's not cheap.


----------

